
CERN publishes instructions for building your own particle detector - 0zelot
https://twitter.com/CERN/status/1260600298206302210
======
privong
There was some good discussion about this kit two days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23196177](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23196177)

~~~
0zelot
thanks for pointing it out! When I had posted this initially, I had almost
zero karma... ;)

------
29athrowaway
You can also make a DIY cloud chamber.

